
How to Program in Binary Machine Code – Raspberry Pi PDP-11 - jonatron
http://jonatron.me/
======
dboreham
Always great to see nostalgia articles that are about technology old enough to
feel like it is old to me (Amiga and Atari ST are modern systems to me..).

Also some of us might have a PDP-11 in the closet somewhere.

------
aap_
Cool, but you stole the name from Oscar's PiDP-8 project :(
([http://obsolescenceguaranteed.blogspot.ch/2015/01/new-
projec...](http://obsolescenceguaranteed.blogspot.ch/2015/01/new-project-
pdp-8i-replica.html)) How is he gonna call is PDP-11 panel replica now?

~~~
jonatron
Didn't think anyone else would be doing the same sort of thing. Changed it.

~~~
aap_
You could call it PDPi-11 :)

~~~
tomsmeding
Pewdiepie?

